# Cross cut sled for portable saw...



## Razorburne (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

Aside from making the sled myself, do you know of a cross cut sled which can be purchased that will actually fit and work with a portable table saw with the dimensions of the Dewalt 745? I thought I had it figured out, knowing the Rockler has a version of their sled downsized specifically for portable table saws, however, in the fine print they mention that the right side of the left miter track must be a certain distance from the left side of the blade, and unfortunately, the Dewalt does not meet their requirements. I contacted the company and they assured me it would not work.

I am assuming that other sleds meant for "regular"/non-portable saws will not work (Incra, Dubby, etc).

If this is the case the only options left I can think of are 
1. building a sled

and

2. using a good miter gauge (Incra, Osborne, Kreg, etc) - even though I know this is not the same as using a sled.

Any thoughts/comments on this matter? I would appreciate any feedback. Thank you!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

my vote is to build your own sled. I have 1, but in the next year will have probably 3 or 4 different sleds for various cuts. couldn't justify buying each sled individually when it's so easy to create and fine tune. btw, I also have a portable saw: the bosch 4100. And you have to take into consideration you may purchase a cabinet saw later on, which may not fit a purchased sled for your existing dewalt 745.

My only miter gauge is the Incra 1000 SE. This thing is sweet and worth full retail price. I am sure lots of reviews about this item in the LJ Review section, and others will speak up.


----------



## Razorburne (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks, Holbs. All good points. I would love in the future to have a true cabinet saw, but living situation and budget wouldn't allow for it - for now i have to go with the small guy….so far it performs really well and I like it. I was planning on getting the Incra 1000 SE or HD to replace the piece of junk that came with the Dewalt. Sounds like you really like the Incra? Do you use it on a regular basis or are you like many I have heard say that once they made/purchased a sled, they almost now never use their miter gauge?

Just curious….I would hate to invest in an Incra and later end up not really using it.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I do believe, you can not go wrong with any Incra product. I would wager… 99 out of 100 folks give Incra products 5 stars across the board, as LJ's review section will back up. Was thinking to name my first child "Incra"


----------

